# Anyone here using Multi-Sub Optimizer?



## mirekti (Mar 25, 2016)

It is a rather interesting freeware with what they say different approach.

http://andyc.diy-audio-engineering.org/mso/html/

There is a learning curve, but I was able to handle it all withing the day.
I am using stereo subs, so I cannot comment on it as it is supposed mono for the software to work properly. 
Nevertheless, I did it with my stereo sub setup and I have better bass in my room than I ever had. 

I would like to know if there are any other users of this tool and what you think about it.


----------



## andyc56 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi,

I'm the author of the software and have been helping mirekti with it in another thread.

Stereo subs won't work correctly with Multi-Sub Optimizer (MSO), as its internal calculations assume all subs have the same signal applied to them. There's a note on the MSO homepage in the Hardware Requirements section about this, repeated below.



> A multi-channel DSP device or equivalent software using IIR filters, such as a Behringer DCX2496 or a miniDSP device or similar is assumed to be present in your system. All the subs must be driven by a mono signal derived from the sum of the signals to the main speakers, as is the case with traditional bass management used by AV receivers and preamp-processors in home theater applications. Some two-channel and even multi-channel systems operate the subs in stereo mode. For such systems, MSO is not an appropriate tool for optimization and its use will likely cause unpredictable results.


If you're using a miniDSP unit to derive a sub signal from the L and R outputs of a 2-channel system, you'll need the 2x4 Advanced plugin in order for the hardware to be supported by MSO correctly. This plugin has the input "matrix mixer", allowing L and R to be summed to mono prior to the output filter banks.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been reading about when I get a few minutes here and there. I have 3 subs that are eq'd with a BFD1124. Really curious to see if I can improve on what I've got so far. Tried loading sample projects to play around but it was giving me fits. Decided to go to bed. Still, seems like a lot of potential here.


----------



## andyc56 (Mar 8, 2016)

willis7469 said:


> I've been reading about when I get a few minutes here and there. I have 3 subs that are eq'd with a BFD1124. Really curious to see if I can improve on what I've got so far. Tried loading sample projects to play around but it was giving me fits. Decided to go to bed. Still, seems like a lot of potential here.


To get the most out of MSO, one should have one DSP channel per sub so that each can be EQ'ed independently. With two DSP channels in the BFD1124 and three subs, this means two subs need to be combined as one "virtual sub" and measured and EQ'ed together as if they were a single sub.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Andy. So would you recommend that I proceed? Or should I leave well enough alone? My response is pretty good as is but I'm looking to see how good I can do.


----------



## mirekti (Mar 25, 2016)

andyc56 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm the author of the software and have been helping mirekti with it in another thread.


Yes, thank you for the advice. I found MSO somewhere else, and only later realized there was an active thread on another forum. 
Anyhow, I switched to mono mode with new miniDSP plugin and I am very pleased with the results. 
In the past I would do it by the ear, and even though it wasn't bad, it was kind of hard to fill the gaps. For some reason it was easy to detect humps, but not other way around. With MSO, the tool did 90% of the job, and I only then tweaked it a bit around 30Hz where my room reacts too much. 

I should also point out my optimization was done with only two subs and 3 positions, maybe/probably there's no need at all for human interaction when there are more subs in the room. 

Thanks, Andy!!!


----------



## andyc56 (Mar 8, 2016)

willis7469 said:


> Thanks Andy. So would you recommend that I proceed? Or should I leave well enough alone? My response is pretty good as is but I'm looking to see how good I can do.


If you're happy with what you have, it might make more sense to leave well enough alone, as there is a substantial learning curve involved with MSO. It seems to be most beneficial in difficult listening environments that are in need of big improvements.


----------

